

Did anyone else get a defective Gemalto key fob for Amazon AWS? - sam

I ordered a multi-factor authentication key fob for Amazon AWS from their recommended vendor, Gemalto. When I tried to register it, it didn't work. I emailed Amazon and they said there was a defective batch and they are sending me a new one.<p>The device works, in that pressing the button shows a number that changes periodically. I'm wondering what the screw-up was. Does anyone know? Should I trust the new device when I receive it?
======
cperciva
_I'm wondering what the screw-up was._

My guess is that Amazon lost their copy of the keys (and thus can't verify the
codes produced by the device).

 _Should I trust the new device when I receive it?_

Yes. As much as you trust Amazon generally, of course.

